# Allgemeiner Framelimiter



## CBR (22. September 2008)

Hi Leutz!

Ich suche in Programm, was  die Frames von sämtlichen 3D Anwendungen (meist Spiele) konstant auf einen Wert setzt (z.B. 30 FPS).

Keine Sorge, ich weiß das mehr FPS besser sind, die schafft mein PC mit Leichtigkeit in allen meinen Spielen, nur habe ich eines (Titel bleibt unbekannt, muss ja nicht alles verraten , nur eines, es ist ein Emulator, meine Frage ist aber allgemein, würd mich interessieren), da stimmt der Sound nicht mit der Spiel Geschwindigkeit überein, das Spiel läuft mit min. 35 FPS, wenn ich wollte, wären es mehr, aber der sound läuft original, lange rede, kurzer Sinn, wenn das Spiel immer 30 Fps hat, stimmt alles wieder und ich bin glücklich!

Könnt ihr mir helfen? und Ach ja, ich las etwas über V-Sync, habe nich aber nie wirklich dafür interessiert ,keine sorge, was es macht, wozu es da ist und so weiß ich, nur las ich etwas, da kann man irgendwas halbieren und dann hat 30, stimmt das, und wenn ja, was ist es?

EDIT: Keine Sorge^^ Ich wusste bis eben gar nicht, wie oft ich das sage


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (22. September 2008)

Vsynch limitiert auf 60 FPS.
Und es gab mal so ein Tool. Ist aber nur noch schwer erhältlich, aus rechtlichen Gründen, afair.


----------



## orangeblood (25. März 2009)

Ich würde mich auch für nen framelimiter interessieren, da meine gtx295 wenn ich wow zock sich anhört wie nen an den ohren aufgehängter hund(fiepen).
Gibts sowas?

mfg orangeblood


----------

